# acepromazine and flying



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

My trip to NY is coming up quick! I spoke with my vets office about sedating Luce for the trip - mainly to get her in the carrier and be quiet. 

I've read up on what she prescribed and I'm not sure I like the description of the effects. The dog will look like she is in a drunken state!? Her eyes may be partially closed with the 3rd lid showing, and I think there were others.

For those of you who have given this to your dogs: How long did it take to go into effect? How long did it last? Did you fly using it? Have you used something else with better results?

I'm not sure if I am being rational or working myself up to some ridiculous state of worry LOL. I am almost tempted to bring her as a "service dog" so I don't have to bother with a carrier and she could stay at my feet.

She is so good in public (training training training!!) and is a joy to be around - this carrier stuff is frustrating. Yes I have been socializing, desensitizing and whatever other "izing" I could do. Treats in the carrier, food in the carrier. 

I tried to close her in it yesterday and she wouldn't have any of that!! I have 18 days to get her in it, and at least tolerate it - I don't think I'm going to make it and I'll have to dope her up to tolerate it.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I use Ace with Lily on long car trips. She gets overly anxious, to the point where it really is a safety concern for the driver. For short trips, I can manage, or at least tolerate it, but 14 hours in the car is a loooong time .
It's hard on us, but Lily also is not happy. 

I tried Rescue Remedy, lavendar essential oils, a raised car seat- all to no avail. Our trips to NC were miserable and if I couldn't find some thing that worked, we would have to leave her behind, and I didn't want that. 

On the ace, she was sedated, and it was wonderful. A sleeping Lily is much better than a panting, wriggly, crazy Lily! When we stopped for bathroom breaks, her gait was unsteady, but she could walk, and was a bit "foggy."

It takes an hour or so to take effect, and lasts about 8 hours. My vet advised us to give it to her two hours before we left so she had the full effect on board when we left. He prescribed a lower and a higher dose, and said to start with the lower and go up if she needed it. She needed the higher dose, the first dose just made her loopy and anxious, she needed the 2 doses to get the sedation. It also helps with nausea, although that was not Lily's issue. 

I didn't do this lightly, but to be able to take her on a vacation with us and get the benefit of that, we had to do something. 

I would suggest a trial run. Give her a dose, wait a couple hours, then put her in the crate for a car ride. That way you know how she reacts to it. If I had done that, I would have known to give Lily the two doses. 

Ace is pretty heavy duty, but I think it has it's place. Worked for us. I have heard of using Xanax(alprazolam) for dogs also- but I haven't tried that.

Lily is an anxious very traumatized rescue dog, who has rehabilitated fabulously. But she still has some minor residual issues. I think there will always be situations in which she can use a little help, and if pharmaceuticals are the answer- so be it!

There are some vet techs on this forum- maybe they will weigh in, as they will have a much wider experience than me with just Lily.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

We use Ace a lot in our practice. It is pretty safe. It reacts differently with every dog. We see some dogs knocked out for a day or two with a low dose and some dogs it only lasts an hour or so with a high dose. Also it is very important to give it at least an hour before any thing is about to take place. Even if it is bringing the crate out where she can see it. If the dog has a spike of adrenaline it can completely counteract the sedation of the Ace. And yes depending on how the Ace effects her she will be pretty drunk/drugged looking. She should still be able to walk though. I have never seen an OTC sedative work the way Ace does. They usually are not actually a sedative, they are just natural things like chamomile and tryptophan to help ease nerves and calm. Ace is a drug, it is a central nervous system depressant that causes sedation. That being said it has a very low toxicity rate. Even when used at three times the recommended dosage no side effects were seen. Like any medication there are some contraindications, I can't remember all of them but I know flea collars are one. A trial run is a very good idea. Many of our clients that use Ace for traveling will do a trial run before to get an idea for how it works and what dosage is good for their pet.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I would give ACE a trial run to see if the recommended dosage works, is too much, or not enough. We used to give it to a lab we used to have (RIP Chipper!) when a severe thunderstorm was coming, to avoid a severe case of anxiety. The recommended dose totally put him out (which may actually be good in your case), so we cut it in half. This way, he relaxed, but wasn't totally out. Every dog is different though, so again, I'd try it out before your actual travel day.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If Luce were flying cargo I would veto the ace, but in a carrier with you I think it is the best solution. I agree with the others about doing some trial runs to get the right dose. Ace promezine has been around for decades; one of our beagles was sound sensitive and needed it to get through fireworks and thunderstorms. He would have made a lousy hunting dog, right? Anyhow, it took the "frantic" out of him and made life a lot safer and more comfortable for him and us. Luce will be happier spending the holidays with you, and if she needs some drugs to make it happen, so be it. Wishing you the best, you have more than earned it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't know anything about ace. i'm just popping into this thread to make two suggestions. carefully read the regs re service dogs in an airline cabin if you have any thought of going that route. if i recall correctly, they are much more stringent re documentation that the dog is indeed a service dog. 

second, i would try having the carrier out, in a central position, at all times, wherever you are, including in the bedroom if luce sleeps in the bedroom with you. at times, as long as she will get in it, i would even carry her around in it (opened, of course, since she still won't permit you to close it). keep a used tshirt in it. make it a constant in her life, but a safe one, and she will get there re eventually accepting your closing it.

good luck. happy flying.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We used to use Ace for noise anxiety (thunder mostly) for Peeves. I was advised to titrate up to a correct dose. I thought I had done so and given that dose one night and thought he was ODing. It was kind of scary. I have had much better luck with Rescue Remedy with both dogs. I agree I would test the Ace before you fly. I want your trip to get here to be as mellow as possible. You deserve easy travels.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought I was on top of things with time-----WRONG!!!!!! Oy! 

She will go in the carrier for treats with a big looooooooooong stretch! Stinker!

Here I have 18 days to get it done, I have my company party on Friday night, and have a part time gig Saturday AND next Fri and Sat!! The part time stuff is for a few hours each night.

Maybe I'll give it to her early in the day before I go to the part time gig or the company party? How have yours been when they start to come out of it? Are they bouncy or groggy and takes a while to perk up.

As for the service dog stuff, it is sad how easy anyone could go that route. You just need to give credible verbal assurance that your dog performs a service and they may ask what the service is. They CAN NOT ask about your disability or what your disability is. When I was in NY past summer, my uncle and aunt flew in with his "service dog" yorkie. I have my doubts about it being a service dog, but they kept the vest on him the whole time in the house. Personally I think it is ridiculous for the airlines to charge for a cabin ride when the carrier is considered one of the carry ons. They don't charge for a carry on, only when a pet is in it! I understand they limit the amount of animals on a flight, the cost is what bugs me! I should have bought her a ticket when I bought mine!! Mine is only $19 more then it will be for her.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you crate Luce at all? I only ask because she is so resistant to going in the carrier. Is the carrier the type that opens at the top or is it the type that has only one end open? If you have a choice of acceptable carriers, a case that opens up at the top might be easier to get her into it and then you can reward her. Just some thoughts that may or may not help you.

Does the airline require paperwork showing that your dog is certified by a service organization? They might ask for that even if they can't ask what your disability is.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I crate her when in the car, it's a pet taxi and opens from the side. I failed crate training when she was a pup and resorted to an expen. It took a while for her to get used to the pet taxi but she has no problem going in it - she still whines and doesn't want to be in it, but settles after a few minutes.

I chose a Sturdi-bag, opens on the side, has a head opening on top. The others I looked at weren't wide enough for her to turn around in. I just wish I couldn't have found a bag that opens on both sides, it would be like the agility tube to run through.

The airline requirements are a joke, there are no real certified service organizations. Fill out the form pay the money and you have a service dog.

Anyway, I have 2 weeks and 3 days - no pressure! Off to work I go.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you claim a disability, the airline is still entitled to ask the same questions as any facility open to the public. the clinker is that in the case of a claimed emotional/mental disability, the airline can ask for documentation from physicians, which, in general, public facilities can't. in addition, a disruptive animal, whether there is an owner disability or not, can be removed, along with its owner, from a flight, just as it could be removed from a public facility. i read of two cases recently in which "service" animals and their owners were removed from flights. so the regs may be a joke, but who the butt of the joke is may be open to interpretation...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I heard of recent flights that were diverted because "service" dogs had defecated in the passenger compartment.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

actually, it isn't just the pet. a blind passenger (with his dog) was removed when he became abusive to a flight attendant with regard to securing his dog. there was a brouha and backlash, but the airlines stood by its crew.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am glad to hear the airline stood by throw crew. 
A disability doesn't give anyone the right to be abusive.

I met a flight attendant at Petco a few weeks ago and even she had a service dog certificate, that's how I found out about this and then checked it out myself. She thinks its ridiculous for the airline to charge for the carryon also

When I get home tonight I will work with Luce more to get ALL the way in the bag - not sure how since it only opens on one side .......sigh.

Break over, back to work


----------

